

Idea: Chat Roulette variant for two-player flash games. - amichail
http://www.google.com/buzz/amichail/jJnuMxt4C6L/Random-opponent-random-game-Imagine-a-service

======
oldgregg
Even better, use facial and voice-recognition so it was like a web chat with a
game board superimposed over both of you. You compete against each other using
a combination of voice/mouse movement/and hand gestures. For instance, one
round would be a 3D Tennis match where you had to put your hand up and
literally swat the ball as it came at you on screen. Same kind of concept as
that interactive windmill thing there you hold up a barcode and a 3D windmill
pops up on screen. It would be like a visual, physical, and aural overload
akin to that "4 second frenzy" flash game. Easy publicity. Then every 5th game
they play against the "Coca-Cola Bears" or "Bud Light Frogs."

------
moe
Pretty much every multiplayer casual gaming site in existence already works
that way. If the flash games made sensible use of the webcam then yes, that
would be a new facet.

------
TomOfTTB
This already existed in desktop form. Microsoft included network versions of
checkers, backgammon and others which would go out and find a random opponent.

------
jasonwilk
Sounds like something heyzap could easily implement.

